# thinning polyurethane



## Jeff715 (Sep 27, 2011)

It has been suggested to thin or cut Minwax polyurethane so it will go on easier. How much should I cut it and with what? Mineral spirits or paint thinner?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use 1 part mineral spirits to 3 to 4 parts poly (I also really like this mix to wipe on Spar urethane as it has a less 'plastic' look to me).


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Paint thinner should be cheaper, but they both do the same thing for thinning.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

The main ingredient in paint thinner is mineral spirits. A half and half mixture will give you wipe on poly. Dries in two hours, but you'll need more coats.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't use Minwax if I can help it, but I use VM&P Naptha to thin poly and Waterlox, and the first several coats I use about 70-75% Naptha to 25-30% finish. It drastically reduces surface tension and allows the finish to seep deep into the pores of the wood.


----------

